# Jake-A-Fied Motors!!!!!



## integy racer (Oct 24, 2004)

This is a brand new company that is out, they have limited supply of these very fast stock legal motors, These are an epic based stock motor and also 19 turn spec motors, please go to www.jakeafiedmotors.com for ordeing info These motors have been in some Big ROAR races and won, Thanks


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

they need a web designer? 

hint hint

rcmits


----------



## integy racer (Oct 24, 2004)

RCMits said:


> they need a web designer?
> 
> hint hint
> 
> rcmits



I dont think so , i think they have that done with.


----------



## whynot (Oct 1, 2001)

Have these motors been modified but still legal for stock racing.What has been done to these motors.And if I was to buy some what would I have to do to it after a rebuild for it to stay as fast.Sorry I am new to electric racing but I would like a faster stock motor for my 12 scale.
mike


----------



## integy racer (Oct 24, 2004)

whynot said:


> Have these motors been modified but still legal for stock racing.What has been done to these motors.And if I was to buy some what would I have to do to it after a rebuild for it to stay as fast.Sorry I am new to electric racing but I would like a faster stock motor for my 12 scale.
> mike



I have not gotten mine yet but, I think they are modified but still legal, I have no idea whats done to them but i heard they are fast, I should get mine in a week or so , normally with all motors you want to replace the brushes, cut the comm,clean it. It should stay just as fast as long as you put the right brushes in and cut it right.


----------



## whynot (Oct 1, 2001)

Thank you integy racer How much are these motors? How long does it take to recieve them.
mike


----------



## integy racer (Oct 24, 2004)

whynot said:


> Thank you integy racer How much are these motors? How long does it take to recieve them.
> mike



Stock motors are 37.99, and depends on where you live but normally 5 bucks shipping, i live in NY and mine is taking about a week. On the web site under order, they have prices of every thing too.


----------



## integy racer (Oct 24, 2004)

Well i got mine tod ayand can't wait to try it i think ill put it in my truck so i can try it out tomarrow, they look very nice too.


----------

